# Case Badges?



## Dizman7 (Jan 20, 2006)

Anyone know a good place to buy case badges?  I do almost all my computer shopping at newegg.com any more but they haven't carried them for a while.  Not looking for anything fancy, would like some the various new AMD badge/icons like X2 and FX and newer nvidia and ATI or Nforce too.  So I guess various manufactor logos.  Got a nice wide "Sounds Best on X-Fi" with my X-Fi Fatal1ty FPS soundcard

Thanks


----------



## AMDCam (Jan 20, 2006)

yeah, ebay sells them. 2 good places there specifically for case badges, I bought all mine from there, it's good


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 20, 2006)

An eBay member called 'funkyputers' is very good for case badges but Im not sure if he ship to the USA 
http://search.ebay.co.uk/_W0QQsassZfunkyputersQQhtZ-1QQfrppZ50QQfsopZ1QQfsooZ1QQrdZ0?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jan 21, 2006)

Case badges are the best.  There like bling, only for a computer  .


----------



## Dizman7 (Jan 21, 2006)

Thermopylae_480 said:
			
		

> Case badges are the best.  There like bling, only for a computer  .



Exactly.  The reason I want some is I'm upgrading soon and I recently realize that I've had two blank 5 1/4" (or is it 5 1/2") slots for about 4 or 5 years now (well one has the small switch for my two blue cathode tubes)!  So I decided to start using those plastic covers as a display for what my computer has in it !  I think it'll look kind of nice above my DVD burner and X-Fi panel.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 21, 2006)

go here http://www2.amd.com/us-en/Corporate/AboutAMD/1,,51_52_3592_702%5e735,00.html?1007420517
go to click here in the paragraph on the right click your processor family and in the list find your processor get the publication # and input in the feilds at the bottom of the form...fill out the form and send it in the time it takes to get the stickers varies...this is for AMD machines i dont kno about intel...but this is FREE


----------



## Dizman7 (Jan 21, 2006)

So I just choose the guide for the processor I want and it comes with sticker(s) of that processor is what your saying?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 21, 2006)

no if u follow the instructions u get the publication number and fill out the form and send it and in like 3weeks youll get a role of badges.


----------



## Dizman7 (Jan 21, 2006)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> no if u follow the instructions u get the publication number and fill out the form and send it and in like 3weeks youll get a role of badges.



All I see are varous technical guides you can order for free, I don't see any mention of stickers or case badges from the link you have above.  Sorry, Am I looking the wrong place?  I guess I'm kinda slow, hehe


----------



## Waldoinsc (Jan 22, 2006)

*online retail*

FrozenCPU.com has a bunch of case badges, stickers, etchings, and laser etched windows... I used some of their badges on my last build...they were about 2"x2" badges and added a cool look to the case front.  I also used a transfer decal on one of the case windows with UV LED's behind it to get it to fluoresce. It rocks.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jan 22, 2006)

The one case badge I am missing is for my motherboard.  I would really like an Abit sticker, but they don't have any, and I can't seem to find any anywhere.


----------



## AMDCam (Jan 22, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ABIT-Motherboar...08637QQcategoryZ44943QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

not too hard to find man, I got one for my old Abit NF7-S2. That link is to one too.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 22, 2006)

ok here ya go


----------



## Dizman7 (Jan 22, 2006)

Ok that is what I did Solaris17, except for I did the AthlonX2 datasheet number.

I just didn't see where it said anything about stickers or case badges on there so I got confused was all.  Sorry


----------



## Ser-J (Feb 7, 2006)

I got stickers for my wifes rig at www.shadowmajik.com they got lots different ones.


----------



## Rodster (Feb 25, 2006)

Dizman7 said:
			
		

> Anyone know a good place to buy case badges?  I do almost all my computer shopping at newegg.com any more but they haven't carried them for a while.  Not looking for anything fancy, would like some the various new AMD badge/icons like X2 and FX and newer nvidia and ATI or Nforce too.  So I guess various manufactor logos.  Got a nice wide "Sounds Best on X-Fi" with my X-Fi Fatal1ty FPS soundcard
> 
> Thanks



http://www.directron.com/labels.html


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 26, 2006)

AMDCam said:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.com/ABIT-Motherboar...08637QQcategoryZ44943QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> not too hard to find man, I got one for my old Abit NF7-S2. That link is to one too.



Oh wow.  Last time I looked on Ebay I found nothing.  Thanks AMDCam.  I don't know why I was having trouble.  I just assumed they had never made any.


----------



## FLY3R (Feb 26, 2006)

Dude i love those thing (Case Bages), i will have to post a pic of all mine on my compy.


----------



## OOTay (Feb 26, 2006)

i dont like case badges personally, i kinda like the steath look and not all that junk on my case. But it looks good on yours.


----------

